# Dummy Rider for breaking in - ideas please



## JoBird (21 April 2011)

Could any of you who have made/bought one of these please post some photos so i could maybe make one?  Have seen one for sale on Ebay for over £300 but it is only 19kg - what good is that!! 

Or can you think of something I can fill with stone/sand and somehow fix to the saddle - all ideas and photos greatly appreciated!


----------



## JoBird (21 April 2011)

Sorry I meant to type only 10kg (it's dark in here!).


----------



## mbequest (21 April 2011)

For alot of horses it's not the weight on their backs, it's thevfact that there is something/someone on there backs. Goes back to their instincts to flee as this is traditionally where predators would attack, by leaping onto their backs.


----------



## muddygreymare (21 April 2011)

My sister works at a stud and when they break their horses in they strap a teddy on while lunging/longreining to get it used to having something on it's back then gradually build up to having a person on them eventually. 
I would try that first before spending money


----------



## assuan (21 April 2011)

take one old pillow case and stitch a zip alone the opening, so you can seal it up. 

You can then start gradually increasing the filling.

Use things like the rubber top from a school, you can even use dry soil or sand.


----------



## JanetGeorge (21 April 2011)

mbequest said:



			For alot of horses it's not the weight on their backs, it's thevfact that there is something/someone on there backs. Goes back to their instincts to flee as this is traditionally where predators would attack, by leaping onto their backs.
		
Click to expand...


And 'dummies' are totally useless at overcoming 'predator on back' syndrome.  Inert, lifeless objects do NOT rip your throat out!  Horses aren't the sharpest knives in the drawer - but they're not stupid!!


----------



## intouch (21 April 2011)

We put a big green exercise ball in a haynet and attach it to the saddle - then we have an old set of overalls with barley in the legs and hay in the body and arms and a cowboy hat.


----------



## PingPongPony (21 April 2011)

tbh i don't think it'll work if its a lifeless thing that doesn't move. 
i act as a dummy rider for my m8  have my bp, riding hat, gloves, long sleeve top and proper boots. then just have to make sure that there 2 people there with me (1 to catch me the other to catch the pony) and off we go  sooo much cheaper than making one or buying one


----------



## jhoward (22 April 2011)

ive made one..


----------



## cruiseline (22 April 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			And 'dummies' are totally useless at overcoming 'predator on back' syndrome.  Inert, lifeless objects do NOT rip your throat out!  Horses aren't the sharpest knives in the drawer - but they're not stupid!!

Click to expand...

I agree and actually they can do far more harm than good. If those 'dummies' slip and spook your horse, the flopping around all over the place during the spook will make matters 100 x worse.

I suggest you contact a reputable person who is knowledgeable at backing young horses and get the job done properly, first time round. 

The old saying "it takes 5 minutes to ruin a horse, but a life time to correct it" is very true.


----------



## Natch (22 April 2011)

Well going against what appears to be popular opinion (!) I think they are a great idea. No I dont think the horse thinks its a real human but there is a school of thought which thinks that incremental training is a good idea  and from that point of view a bulk on the saddle would be a reasonable half way between no rider and a real live breakable one!

As for being dangerous if not secured/unsecured properly and if used in incompetent hands, the same could be said for ANY piece of horse equipment.
Op the best pair of legs I saw recently was filled with old school surface, had an oval sewn into the waistband, and 5 clips on it, one for each ankle (i presume for roller d rings or secured down stirrups) one on the crotch, and one either side which looked like they would correspond with d rings on a saddle. 

Dont think id want to spend £300 on a backing dummy when you could get handy with old clothes and a sewing machine in one day! 

Having said that I wonder if there are any retired manequins on ebay who would like a new hobby? I bet theyd be better for habituating your horse to something tall above then, and wouls move more like something with a skeleton? Hmm might need their legs breaking and re setting though, or just use a top half attached to stuffed jods. Hmmmm I spy an opportunity!


----------



## JanetGeorge (22 April 2011)

Naturally said:



			No I dont think the horse thinks its a real human but there is a school of thought which thinks that incremental training is a good idea  and from that point of view a bulk on the saddle would be a reasonable half way between no rider and a real live breakable one!
		
Click to expand...

Of COURSE incremental training is not JUST a good idea - it's essential.  That's why we start with:
1.  Basic handling
2.  Lunging and teaching voice commands (particularly WHOA!)
3.  Lunging in roller - then bit (although still on the cavesson)
4.  Introduce saddle.
5.  Introduce rider on mounting block and teaching horse to STAND there while rider jumps up and down, then leans over, etc.
6.  Then rider lying across saddle - first in halt, then in walk - rider can slip down very quickly and safely if horse gets tense.
7.  Then the rider sitting up while horse led, then lunged.

And THEN rider goes off the lunge and starts teaching the finer points.

And hopefully - if it's all been done properly - this is what first day ridden off the lunge looks like (after 3 weeks incremental and patient training!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSGOAF2cRMc

We back around 30 horses a year and never use a dummy - the very odd horse DOES freak out with the rider on board at some stage - but the ones who HAVE done it (maybe 3 in the last 3 years) would NOT have been helped by a dummy!


----------



## ozpoz (22 April 2011)

Oh dear, some very scary suggestions here re. old mannequins etc. 
I thought this 'dumb jockey' idea went out with the victorians... 

Much, much safer for horse, rider and handler on the ground to go with Janet George's explanation of the  tried and tested way of backing. 
To my mind it's essential to be able to read the signs and stop before the young horse has had enough or becomes frightened ( hence leaning across first and being able to safely slide off)  - a dummy can't do this - it is fixed.

I'd run a mile and take my young horse with me rather than stand and watch a dummy being fixed on


----------



## mbequest (22 April 2011)

I would like to point out that I have broken over 250 horses and have never used s dummy once. I was simply responding to the OP's question.


----------



## Natch (22 April 2011)

Jg, glad your methods work for you. I was merely trying to illustrate that a dummy is intended to part bridge between no rider and a human rider (and not imo replace any of your steps). Just as with the person who used a teddy, I think horses can be frightened by something/anything up there, not just a human.

I have seen horses backed successfully with and without one. Certainly one pony comes to mind who was fine with a human until it got to canter. long story as to the reason why (human error) but he was helped with the use of a dummy in a controlled manner.


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (22 April 2011)

Wow JG, I can't believe that's a breaker off the lunge for the first time! Her movement's gorgeous too - what a cracker you have there 80)


----------



## JanetGeorge (22 April 2011)

Naturally said:



			Jg, glad your methods work for you. I was merely trying to illustrate that a dummy is intended to part bridge between no rider and a human rider (and not imo replace any of your steps). Just as with the person who used a teddy, I think horses can be frightened by something/anything up there, not just a human.
		
Click to expand...

But the problem WITH a dummy is that it can't come off quickly at the point where a horse is MOST likely to panic (the stage where rider leans over the saddle and is led around.)  And the horse who is LIKELY to panic (and these fall into two categories - runners and buckers) will likely panic to the point where it goes through the manege fence!  So you then have a horse who is still frightened - and possibly injured!

For the horse who is unlikely to panic - it's just a waste of time and effort!




			Wow JG, I can't believe that's a breaker off the lunge for the first time! Her movement's gorgeous too - what a cracker you have there
		
Click to expand...

She is a super little girl - not one of mine - but the owner is delighted with her progress!  Owner had done some good handling and preparatory work with her before she came, which speeded up the process, and she is naturally very forward, which helps a lot - but she has done exceptionally well!


----------



## nikkiportia (22 April 2011)

I think I read in a book of Richard Maxwells recently.....

'If you have to use a dummy rider before breaking in your horse, then you are unlikely to be the right person for the job.'

And I agree with that and JG on this.
You don't need one


----------



## eggs (22 April 2011)

We've backed 9 of our youngsters in the last few years. We use very similar methods to JanetGeorge and never had a problem. Slight difference is that once the youngsters is happy lunging with a saddle we then lunge with the stirrups down before having the rider lean over from a mounting block.

Personally I don't like the idea of a dummy flopping about on top.


----------



## intouch (22 April 2011)

nikkiportia said:



			I think I read in a book of Richard Maxwells recently.....

'If you have to use a dummy rider before breaking in your horse, then you are unlikely to be the right person for the job.'

And I agree with that and JG on this.
You don't need one 

Click to expand...

I don't think it's a question of HAVING to use a dummy - it's just one of those things that a horse should be able to take in his stride.  You don't just suddenly strap a weird thing on his back without preparing him - with the ball, ours are happy to stand while the ball is bounced all round, under and over before carrying it - they even enjoy pushing it.  So if it becomes a bit unbalanced, the horse doesn't panic.  The more things a horse is habituated to before - and after - backing, the more spook-proof it will be.  And it's fun for both horse and handler!


----------



## Brambridge04 (22 April 2011)

JanetGeorges methods are fab.

I had issues with my mare, tried dummy, horrific to bit etc, had all sorts of problems.

Janet kindly sent me a very long very detailed pm message, 2 actually. My mare is now a dream, it has taken time but she is a darling.


----------



## ozpoz (22 April 2011)

I don't have a problem with spook proofing, although personally I don't like it overdone  - I dislike that 'shutdown' look in a horse and love to see the combination of trust and forwardness as demonstrated in JG's video of her youngster ( she IS lovely!) 

I do wonder, though, if people advocating the use of dummies have ever seen a really panicked horse... and by the time you've strapped everything down it will be too late.


----------



## JanetGeorge (22 April 2011)

eggs said:



			We use very similar methods to JanetGeorge and never had a problem. Slight difference is that once the youngsters is happy lunging with a saddle we then lunge with the stirrups down before having the rider lean over from a mounting block.
		
Click to expand...

No difference - we lunge with stirrups up first, then down (although they usually fall down because we don't worry about fasteninmg them up.)


----------



## CBFan (22 April 2011)

JanetGeorge said:



			Of COURSE incremental training is not JUST a good idea - it's essential.  That's why we start with:
1.  Basic handling
2.  Lunging and teaching voice commands (particularly WHOA!)
3.  Lunging in roller - then bit (although still on the cavesson)
4.  Introduce saddle.
5.  Introduce rider on mounting block and teaching horse to STAND there while rider jumps up and down, then leans over, etc.
6.  Then rider lying across saddle - first in halt, then in walk - rider can slip down very quickly and safely if horse gets tense.
7.  Then the rider sitting up while horse led, then lunged.

And THEN rider goes off the lunge and starts teaching the finer points.

And hopefully - if it's all been done properly - this is what first day ridden off the lunge looks like (after 3 weeks incremental and patient training!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSGOAF2cRMc

We back around 30 horses a year and never use a dummy - the very odd horse DOES freak out with the rider on board at some stage - but the ones who HAVE done it (maybe 3 in the last 3 years) would NOT have been helped by a dummy!
		
Click to expand...

PHEW! I thought I was the only one!! I am backing a horse for the first time at the moment, basically following the above - and my common sense! and have never once felt the need for a dummy. If you take things at a sensible pace and listen to the horse then not a hell of a lot can go wrong. I have gone from leaning over to sitting on and being led around in the space of 5 sessions. It really isn't hard!


----------



## Honey08 (22 April 2011)

I really don't see the need for a dummy rider while breaking in. If you've done enough groundwork before the getting on stage it really shouldn't be a big deal when you finally get on.  

The only possible time when I could see that perhaps a dummy may be useful is on a very small pony that you don't have a small enough rider for.


----------



## Laafet (22 April 2011)

My horse was the bucking/bolting sort when released off the lunge. I doubt that a dummy would have helped as when I got our best rider from work (I worked in a pretraining/rehab yard where we broke in over 180 horses each year) he just stayed on longer and fell a lot harder than I did. Also mine was completely bombproof to everything apart from being free off the lunge. We got him to cope by riding and leading him with me on top until he relaxed.
I saw a dummy used once on a hot warmblood and it didn't do him any favours, the behaviour was still there under the surface at any time and they ended up having to ride him in tight draw reins as 3 year old. Not good.
If you are too frightened to do the laying over thing then you need someone experienced to do it.


----------



## ridersince2002 (22 April 2011)

The last horse i helped with breaking in, we lunged her, i then leant across her bareback, the next weekend we did the same but with my sitting on her, almost lying on her neck, and slowly sat up. She happily walked around with me on her for 5 mins that day being led by someone  

Helps that she was only 13.2hh  We only did this a couple of times as we thought she was going to take a long time to back, as she was fairly insane, so we started early and were going to turn her out for a few months when we got to this stage- so we turned her out pretty much straight away, she was rising 3 at the time, but it felt extreemly natural to her, she was so relaxed! i have ridden a fair few horses bareback and can honestly say i felt safer on her than any other horse!

Edited to add: If your nervous about it, do you know any fearless teenagers that would lend themselves as dummies? Im the fearless teenager that normally gets roped in for it at the yards im helped at- i'll give anything  go!


----------



## intouch (22 April 2011)

Deleted


----------



## angelish (22 April 2011)

jhoward said:



			ive made one.. 






Click to expand...

thats just made me spit diet coke all over the comp 
what is wrong with her back  how often has she hit the deck bless her she don't look very well lol 
sorry op i have no interest in here but love this dummy


----------



## JoBird (22 April 2011)

Thanks for your replies!  Just wanted to clarify that actually I have broken in probably 10+ horses and written articles on the subject, however, I am older and a lot less brave now plus I know nothing about this particular horse's background (other than "it reared" when the owner got on it in the past!).  We dont think it has actually ever been broken in despite being 9 as it was imported, history unknown. 
This is the reason why I dont want to risk my life & limb (and leave my horses with no one able to care for them!) and wanted to start with a dummy.  
I did used to use saddlebags full of lead/sand to add a little weight which were very safe as they were well fixed but thought a "dummy" might be better on this horse as she is spooky so I would like to get her used to seeing the figure behind her on her back. 
Will take all your comments on board.


----------



## welshied (22 April 2011)

I think they cause more damage then good to be honest far better just getting horse prepared enough so you can trust it to get on yourself. I knew someone who sent her horse to be broken in and they used a dummy and horse had big reaction to it and bronced so much dummy ended up down by its belly and he kicked out like mad at it, and it took weeks to get him so he would have a rider on his back.


----------



## ilovecobs (22 April 2011)

They don't tend to do any good, if you are hesitant about backing your horse you could ask an experienced friend for some help or send your horse away to somewhere with a good reputation.


----------



## almrc (22 April 2011)

Heres one I made, even put a sand bag in it:














Although mine wasn't for breaking a horse it was for re-habilitating


----------



## Miss L Toe (23 April 2011)

I always taught my youngsters to stand and be groomed quietly when tied up in their stable, I stand on a bale so that I am higher than them and sometimes slip a leg over, also my body, never had one react, also I taught my foal to walk in the yard while mum looked over the stable door, and put a roller and a saddle on, while walking, not all in one day of course.
Gradually extended the walks till the M and F were out of sight but still within calling distance, we used to stop and have a sniff at lots of new things, she is still as brave today as then, and is well used to dogs running around, having a lunge rope round her leg and not panicking, stroked all over with a schooling whip etc.
As a yearling, the filly was turned out in the arena with a driving harness on, a little buck and that was it. No point in waiting till they are three when you can do so much without stress or weight, I used to also give all three of mine, the mare , the yearling and an unbroken 4year old little loose jumping circuits, all together, only the height of a small log,  or a few trot poles, but they all seemed to enjoy the thrill , no refusals, they loved it.
My first attempt at building a jump lane went a bit awry when I tried to use it with a four year old, he was supposed to stop at the end and turn, but instead he did a 90 degree and popped over the side barrier, which was about a foot higher than the little poles he had tried.


----------



## jhoward (23 April 2011)

angelish said:



			thats just made me spit diet coke all over the comp 
what is wrong with her back  how often has she hit the deck bless her she don't look very well lol 
sorry op i have no interest in here but love this dummy 

Click to expand...

lol it was a he! john paul! the head made it flop., i had a arab that had previousley been mistreated and just wouldnt accept a rider, so john payl got the job of staying on the sod he worked to!


----------



## Munchkin (23 April 2011)

A rider would never feel like a 'dead weight' in the same way as a dummy does... or at least I would hope you could absorb a horse's movement before attempting to back one.

Reading this thread does worry me... there seem to be a lot more numpties out there ruining horses than people with common sense producing them properly. I'm not surprised there are so many dangerous, clueless and ill mannered horses being passed around.


----------



## air78 (23 April 2011)

cruiseline said:



			I agree and actually they can do far more harm than good. If those 'dummies' slip and spook your horse, the flopping around all over the place during the spook will make matters 100 x worse.

I suggest you contact a reputable person who is knowledgeable at backing young horses and get the job done properly, first time round. 

The old saying "it takes 5 minutes to ruin a horse, but a life time to correct it" is very true.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree with this... making a dummy is easy; but attaching it safely and using it correctly is a lot more difficult.


----------



## saddlesore (23 April 2011)

MrsD123 said:



			I always taught my youngsters to stand and be groomed quietly when tied up in their stable, I stand on a bale so that I am higher than them and sometimes slip a leg over.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, that is WAY too funny!


----------



## simplyhunting (23 April 2011)

I'm going to go slightly against the grain on this one! But a dummy, if made/used/attached correctly in the right hands and in the right cases can be useful. My current horse in for re-schooling (avec every issue possible) was introduced to a lightweight 'dummy' as part of de-sensitising to rider height above him, the dummy was secured well to him so it couldn't possibly slip, it was also thrown over him and all around him as part of the de-sensitising. This has been the only horse we've ever had who you wouldn't of put a rider up on without starting with the dummy first, however once used to the dummy a rider was gradually introduced, it worked like a stepping stone to bridge the gap and help the issues without trying to kill anyone in the process! lol
  However I wouldn't use one to back an unbacked horse, if in doubt send to a experienced person who deals with this,  as others have said, it is so easy to ruin a horse, and then they become so much harder to fix.


----------



## ThePinkPony (23 April 2011)

To be honest threads like these are massive helps, And just because some people know better than others, it presents loads of opportunities for people like me to learn from.


----------



## AndySpooner (23 April 2011)

nikkiportia said:



			I think I read in a book of Richard Maxwells recently.....

'If you have to use a dummy rider before breaking in your horse, then you are unlikely to be the right person for the job.'

And I agree with that and JG on this.
You don't need one 

Click to expand...


Perfect response really.


----------



## kerilli (23 April 2011)

cruiseline said:



			I agree and actually they can do far more harm than good. If those 'dummies' slip and spook your horse, the flopping around all over the place during the spook will make matters 100 x worse.

I suggest you contact a reputable person who is knowledgeable at backing young horses and get the job done properly, first time round. 

The old saying "it takes 5 minutes to ruin a horse, but a life time to correct it" is very true.
		
Click to expand...

ditto this, absolutely.

Please please think very very carefully about putting such a thing on a horse. i did so once, taking advice from an 'expert'. it was 1 of my youngsters, a very sensitive big horse who i'd backed without any problems but he was still ridiculously tense. (in retrospect, i think it was the saddle, which had been fitted by a "master saddler" so i never suspected it. big mistake.)
i put a 'dumb jockey' on him made of pillows and took him out to lunge. he rushed, the pillows moved, he bolted, got away from me, went through 3 sets of post and rails and flat out up the drive. My guardian angel must have been working his butt off that day because the horse careered against the fencing up the drive and it snapped the girth so the whole lot came off, and my v kind neighbour ran (i was totally out of puff by this point) and managed to intercept the horse before he got to the road. 
it was the most terrifying experience of my life with horses. if the thing hadn't come off that horse would have run until he died.

fwiw i took him to my vet for a check-over (in fact, he'd damaged his sacroiliac in his panic and flight etc) and told him what had happened, and said i wished i'd put it on in the stable for a while first... at which point the vet said that would probably have been even worse - he'd attended a horse recently where the owner had done just that, and the horse panicked so badly it ran into the stable wall with enough force to break its neck.   

a good experienced horse-backer will do him right. i've never had 1 bronc when a rider's first put on. if you've done your prep work properly it's just another thing you ask them to put up with, like having a rug on, having a saddle on, etc etc.

sorry for the essay but i'd hate another horse and owner to go through what we went through.


----------



## ilovecobs (23 April 2011)

Iv got that Richard maxwell book from birth to backing and the statement of if you need a dummy rider then you aren't the right person for to job is spot on really. If the work building up to the actually backing is done well it should go smoothly most of the time.


----------



## foxy1 (23 April 2011)

saddlesore said:



			oh dear, that is way too funny! :d:d:d
		
Click to expand...

lol !!!!


----------



## kirstyhen (23 April 2011)

We have a dummy rider at work, it is a set of overalls stuffed with hay with boots and a hat attached. It weighs a bleedin' ton and is called ET. 
ET was made to help break in a very tricky horse, who had been 'broken in' before we got him, our boss refused to let anyone get on him as she thought it was far too dangerous. It did it's job at the time and he is now a lovely riding horse, but in the 5 years since it was made it has done nothing but gather dust in the tack room, provide a nice house for a family of mice and be a 'clown' for our circus themed PC camp. 
We have broken in 7 horses since then, and not used it once, despite two of them being rather difficult (one of whom likes to 'attack' - teeth and hooves flying everywhere!). It just wasn't necessary.

I have to agree with this...




			'If you have to use a dummy rider before breaking in your horse, then you are unlikely to be the right person for the job.'
		
Click to expand...

We probably weren't the right people to take on the original horse's problems, but there seemed little option at the time and thankfully it worked.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (23 April 2011)

In over 50 years of backing young horses I have only ever used a dumb jockey on one very messed up horse that had supposedly been broken. That we made up by welding a X to the saddle so that none of it would slip.

As others have said, it is not the weight it is the shadow behind and above that sets a young horse off bucking. Do the ground work and get the horse standing alongside a tall mounting block and fiddle with the saddle, its mane and head whilst it is stood alongside the block ( you can use four small bales, two high but with extra length) you can lean into and over the horse easily, get it use to you weight bearing in a stirrup and when it is happy with that and relaxed with you being higher than him, just get on.


----------



## JoBird (23 April 2011)

OK I think I will abort the idea.  As I said she isnt a youngster and we dont know the history that's why I am treating her differently as she obviously does have issues.  Her owner is happy for her to be a field ornament if she doesnt take to it but I think we will just take things slowly as we think she has been abused in the past and that might be the cause of her violent reactions. 
The dummy idea does seem to have more negatives than positives so I will probably forget it but I do appreciate the pictures people posted! 
Thanks all. x


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (23 April 2011)

Years ago when I was backing one of our section D mares I used a pillowcase of something or other on her back as she was pretty sensitive I felt the need to put weight on her before I ventured onto leaning on her etc. I just tied it some how to the saddle, so many years ago I cannot remember. Totally worth fashioning something yourself though, that sounds very expensive!
It was just on one occasion just so as she felt the added weight before I braved it on, she turned out just fine btw


----------



## kirstyhen (23 April 2011)

We have just re-broken a pretty aggressive horse, we assume he has been abused at some point as he will attack if he feels threatened. 
It's taken since October for him to accept us and But he is now being ridden under saddle. I would think the dummy would make him worse as objects like that are likely to trigger a huge negative reaction from him. 
We have spent gaining his trust, found his favourite person who has then spent months 'faffing' with him, until she could tack him up with no problems. Then more time jumping up and down leaning over him, getting on and off and just constantly repeating until he relaxed. Then then a few steps and gradually built up.
He went for his first hack today, cantered across a field no issues, he will also walk trot and canter in the school quite happily!
The key with him is to keep away from him unless you are confident and relaxed around him and never walk too close to him holding a brush/fork/bucket/whip!!!


----------



## Boulty (23 April 2011)

I think that like most tools they can do a lot of harm or a lot of good depending on the reason for use and most importantly the person using them. In the routine backing of a well-adjusted, well prepared young horse then I don't think there should be any need to use a dummy rider if you've done all the preparatory work right. That's not to say I don't think they can have their uses in horses who for whatever reason dislike the idea of having something moving about on their backs. I think that you would need to be intelligent about it and make doubly, triply sure that the dummy will not slip from the saddle and end up under the horse's belly (personally I reckon I'd attach the dummy to the saddle without it being on the horse and give the whole thing a good shake around and if anything slipped go back to the drawing board). Another possible use that I can think of is maybe using one in a controlled manner in desensitizing horses that freak out when their rider falls off. But like I said really should not need one for a normal backing.


----------



## Mari (31 May 2013)

What if your horse has already been ruined by a rider that couldn't stay in the saddle.  What do you do then?


----------



## Natch (31 May 2013)

Mari this thread is two years old


----------



## PoppyAnderson (31 May 2013)

Zombie thread!


----------



## metalmare (31 May 2013)

nikkiportia said:



			I think I read in a book of Richard Maxwells recently.....

'If you have to use a dummy rider before breaking in your horse, then you are unlikely to be the right person for the job.'

And I agree with that and JG on this.
You don't need one 

Click to expand...

^^^ this.  It's in his excellent book 'Birth to Backing' - well worth a read.  Sorry if this has already been said.... It's a long post to read from beginning to end.


----------



## metalmare (31 May 2013)

Oo er - just read the above, the thread is 2 years old!!  I suspect that one way or another this horse has already been backed long ago


----------



## lastchancer (31 May 2013)

metalmare said:



			Oo er - just read the above, the thread is 2 years old!!  I suspect that one way or another this horse has already been backed long ago 

Click to expand...

It's probably still galloping around the field with bloody Guy Fawkes strapped to it's back


----------



## mandwhy (31 May 2013)

The pictures of dummies made me laugh, better off scaring crows than on a horse though!


----------

